# 'virecover' service: No information about it



## initd (Oct 30, 2015)

I have FreeBSD 10. When running
`service -e`

it shows the service 

```
/etc/rc.d/virecover
```

A glance to /etc/defaults/rc.conf shows it with the following description:


```
virecover_enable="YES"   # Perform housekeeping for the vi(1) editor
```

There is no information at all anywhere about this service, in searchers, Handbook or man.
Could you please tell:
- The reason for this service.
- If I don't use 'vi' but 'nano', can I disable this service or should I keep it running?

This is a service ON as default, it should be nice to have a table in the doc containing a brief explanation of default services and when can they be disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 30, 2015)

It's not a "service" in the traditional sense, it's not a daemon or something like that. It's just a script that runs during boot to clean up leftovers from vi(1).


----------



## initd (Oct 30, 2015)

Thanks for your answer. Regarding my second question, can I disable it if I don't use vi(1)?


----------



## initd (Oct 30, 2015)

My fault, I have spotted another thread like this one, I was searching a wrong keyword. Thanks.


----------

